# Elephants



## Road Dog (Mar 1, 2011)

Took a pic of these. Haven't seen them in awhile. So, I dug them out.


----------



## Irina (Mar 2, 2011)

amaizing


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

Those are cool. I think oldihtractor had some of those on the bay a couple months ago. I wish I had some money at the time.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks, the larger was an Antique shop find and the smaller one I dug years ago.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 2, 2011)

What did they originally contain?


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 2, 2011)

I think these ones contained Clorox. I dug the one along side 5 plain Clorox bottles. These Elephants also come embossed on the head Old Sol and Oxol. These are other types of Bleach. The Clorox ones were unmarked as far as I can tell.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info and cool pic Rory...I'll need to keep my eye out for them in later dumps...Vr. cool. I've seen them around occasionally but never gave them too much thought. Interesting figural bottles.


----------



## madman (Mar 3, 2011)

NICE BOTTLES HAVENT DUG ONE BUT I WILL


----------



## farmgal (Mar 4, 2011)

Dang those are very awesome!! Major wow in my book!! I'd be freaking out if I found something that cool! farmgal.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 6, 2012)

Added a screw top version recently.[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd knife a homey for one embossed Paterson!!!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 6, 2012)

You crack me up Jim. LOL[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> You crack me up Jim. LOL[]


 [8D]


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2012)

I've never seen one in screw-top before. These elephants are pretty cool for a later bottle, and they don't seem to show up all that often. I have a small-size one with the Old Sol embossing that I dug years ago in a 30s dump. Other than that one, I've never seen another one around here.  ~Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 17, 2012)

I was hooked on these after I dug my first one years ago. I wish I knew the reason for the Elephant shape. Maybe it had something to do with strength?


----------



## littlegoodwolf (Jun 20, 2012)

oh i love these elephants!  i had no idea that bottles came in this shape.  now i will be searching for one of my own


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Katie,...If you could find yourself a good farm dump , there are quite a few good bottles, crocks, fruit jars and poisons to be dug from the 1930's.


----------



## littlegoodwolf (Jun 21, 2012)

im kicking myself bc i used to own a good farm dump!  old old house that once housed the town's general store family.  every time i planted something i was digging up little old bottles.  used em to put flowers in the window.  but i sold it and last i heard they were building condos.  ah, progress.

 now im a city girl.  but do live in the shadow of a row of old sanitariums.  and many of the old families seem to have old bottles at their estate sales.  so i am excited for the possibilities!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 21, 2012)

I remember picking those things up off the side of the road when I was a kid.
 They had rubber corks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 21, 2012)

Matt,...that's cool....just how old/new are those bottles? or if you don't mind me asking, just how old _are_ you?[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Elephants*

Latest thoughts on Old Sol, Oxol and Clorox Elephant Bottles. I see one on the bay and I doubt I'll get it but it got looking again.Proof and speculation are included.

Most if not all are marked with a B in circle.......Brockway Glass 1907-38, no help there.

From 1907 Page 10  [attachment=solarvinead1907.jpg]  

Harry A Allers manufactured Solarine Metal Polish. From online adds this was as early as 1895 up to 1933 seen.

Located at 1003 Emerson Tower
Md., Baltimore—Polishes — Solarine Co., 1003 Emerson Tower Bldg, capital $5000, incptd. by Harry A. Allers, Adam N. Reiter, Vm. C. Abhau.
from 1922

Factory: $75,000. 1 sty. 100x100. Eagle, nr. Smallwood St. Archt. E. H. Glidden. American bldg. Engr. C. E. Painter. 
324 N. Charles st. Owner The Solarine Co.. H. A. Allers. 1003 Emerson Tower bldg. Brk. Gen. contr. let to Frainie Bros. & Haigley, 19 W. Franklin st.Not sure of the wording there but it was all one paragraph.
from 1922
And in Toronto Canada in 1906
SOLARINE 
Liquid Metal Polish 
has helped others and will help you. Con- 
tains no grease or substance that can't 
be easily wiped off.
Ontario headquarters.
Write for special April proposition. 
H. F. Falkiner, Toronto 

Allers patented the bottle on June 19, 1934. The patent term was for 7 years so would have run out in 1941 if not renewed anyway.
[attachment=elephantpatent.jpg] 


Some were embossed "OLD SOL" (OLD on one side, SOL on the other) but I think short lived. They may or may not have been his product, I can't find anything to show that.

J.L.Prescott may have aquired the patent and made some also. This would have been before Procter & Gamble sued them and won in 1939 but probably after 1935. Some are embossed "OXOL"
Oxol J.L. Prescott  1927-39 (ended with lawsuit) Trademark request 1931. I don't know why or if the TM was granted. The cases confused me, I don't speak lawyer well at all.
Dated 1931

Dated 1939

Clorox was bought by P&G in 1957 so if they did use the patent it was under "The Clorox Company" name. I've never seen 
the elephant embossed with "Clorox" but heard roumors. Maybe those were the screw cap types? Screw caps were, according to the company, first used in 1941. There is nothing on the Clorox site that mentions an elephant bottle. That's it for now, not well put together but I tried.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Elephants*

Hey cobalttbot, you still want to collect therse? From '07  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Two-Elephants-m122929.aspx[]


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Elephants*

Interesting Stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------

